# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  The 1 true god

## Wanderer

Jesus has came back and repented



Creation of the world



Let his noodley appendage touch you. Don't idolize the Impastas! There is only 1 true god FSM! 

Our challanges




Gravity is a lie! 
Help stop Gloabal warming! Become a Pirate!

----------

